# Interesting perches



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Check out the perches in this video from the Arona Tenerife race http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiaLBQ-yvLc&feature=endscreen&NR=1ce.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

_Skip the 37 second intro_

Yeah I have seen these before, pretty cheap IMO.
Looks like 3/4"x1.5" boards. It is surprising because this is a community loft I believe with a lot of money floating around it.
They are built so well and nice looking that it seems as if someone conscientiously decided this was the way to go? Or perhaps just ignorance.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would hate to be the bird on the bottom perch.
Dave


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

they would be better if they were at least 3 to 4 inches so they can sleep on them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Same as T perches, just the boards are away from the wall like box perches are.


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like alot of dirty birds to me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to agree they are not very wide to keep the droppings from getting on the lower birds.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

honeyrobber said:


> Looks like alot of dirty birds to me.


not, if u have healthy birds 
check this video from 1.30 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL6gd0O-7HQ&feature=related


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

After checking the web site of the race and watching several of their very well done videos it appears the perches I saw to begin with are just perches in the aviary. The loft has some unique aspects and box perches. Amazing race...lots of birds and money. Interestingly enough...no US birds but birds from every country you can think of.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

ceee0237 said:


> not, if u have healthy birds
> check this video from 1.30 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xL6gd0O-7HQ&feature=related


That's a great video....like to incorporate those ideas in a YB loft.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All you'd have to do is convert them to V perches like that and no worries about droppings.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with Becky, convert them into V perches.


----------



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Man, that's a lot of pigeons


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> All you'd have to do is convert them to V perches like that and no worries about droppings.





orock said:


> I agree with Becky, convert them into V perches.


The reason this is not done is because there are thousands of pigeons in some one loft races and to scrape all those v-perches would take forever. This type of perch is essentially "no cleaning required". You just have to scrape up the box where all the droppings fall. Rick Mardis does the same in his one loft races. The key is healthy pigeons of course, for adequate pigeon dust and firm droppings.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Those perches are kind of sad, my breeders get 9 inch perches and my fliers get a 10 inch perch.


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the music

there is no way I will ever own those many pigeons and I like the V perch idea on the same design work and sweat for your pigeons they shall reward you.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

wonword said:


> The reason this is not done is because there are thousands of pigeons in some one loft races and to scrape all those v-perches would take forever. This type of perch is essentially "no cleaning required". You just have to scrape up the box where all the droppings fall. Rick Mardis does the same in his one loft races. The key is healthy pigeons of course, for adequate pigeon dust and firm droppings.


That makes sense now,really easy to clean.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Just saw these....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1BqpRe6R2M&feature=related


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Too small. Can't be great to perch like that all the time.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

i guess its not necessarily apples to apples, but i see a lot of wild birds in a lot of different barns and buildings and they have a wide variety of places to perch from. from one barn to another i would say 80% + choose something 3.5" deep or less, and i would say the majority of those are less than 3".


----------

